# Are you the owner?



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Often times I'm out on service calls and the client will ask me if I'm the owner of the company or a worker. I'm wondering if you guys get that question also. I take pride in owning my company but I don't know if they are trying to get a better deal or the way I talk is as if I'm making decisions independently of supervision. I wear all carhartt clothing so I think I look like a plumber. Also I think it easier to give someone the bill if they don't believe your making all the money.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Never claim it deny deny deny

.......unless she's smoking hot


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I claim it, however....if they ask for a discount I literally tell 'em..."well actually Mrs. Or Mr. whatever, I typically charge more when I have to come out, but I figured I'd cut ya a little break"!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've heard both sides of this argument, and both sides do have a point.

I use a few techniques I've learned from many different people.

"I'm not the cheapest around and I'm far from the most expensive. I stand by my work, my warranty is industry standard of 30 days, void if there is evidence of obvious abuse."

"What if it backs up a day or two after the warranty? will that be full price again?"

"If the line backs up a few days after the warranty date, I'll still honor the warranty. If it backs up say 15 day days later, I'll meet you half way, but if it backs up again as soon I will cable it at no charge, but will charge for a video to find out if you may have a bigger issue that needs to be addressed in another way. What the cost will be is unknown untill we SEE the issue."

As far as "Can you give me a break? I really don't have a lot of money right now.."

This is a tricky one. You could be talking to the little old lady living in a rundown house who grew up in the depression and learned early on in life to scrimp and save at all times and actually has $2mil hidden under her bed, or in fact, is living on SS and really has no money. Hard to tell. Either way a 10% discount (which is generally/partially factored into my price) can go along way either way.

If I swap stories with an old vet, it's automatic. Most refuse to take a discount, and I tell them this is what I need to cover my cost, and feed my family. After that you're all set.

Some regions around the world are breed to haggle, and most wait till job completion. There are two main tactics the use. "I'd rather pay $$ not $$$." or "Will you take $$?" 

I return with, "$$$ is my rock bottom price, it is the lowest I can charge in order to stay in business. I will accept a $5 reduction and skip lunch today, but I will not provide any warranty and ask that you never call me for my services again."

I feel I'm a good guy who cares about his customers, and will at times help out those that truly need help, but when customers try to strong arm me, I put my foot down.

My time overseas has educated me on cultural differences. Here, the price is what it is, with a small exception here or there. In Japan, tipping a waitress is an insult... It's telling her that you pity her and needs your charity. In most Middle Eastern/Greek/Mediterranean areas seller starts high, buyer starts low, and meet in the middle.

Wherever I've been in the world I've been, I've respected their customs. Don't tread on my customs in my land with my company.

But we have azzholes born here that want everything for free here too.

Example: http://lansing.craigslist.org/lbg/5192394675.html

"I need someone to sewer snake my main line for $50 cash plumber handy (Mason mi.)

© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)

compensation: $50 cash

I need somone with at least a 50 foot electric snake to unclog my line and get water flowing. I will pay you $50 when I see you unclogged it. I do not want any baloons as they dont work good with clay pipes."

At least they are upfront with what they want to pay, and the quality of work they want.:laughing:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

When they say will you take this after the bill is presented I just say,

NO


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

fixitright said:


> When they say will you take this after the bill is presented I just say,
> 
> NO


Been a few times I've responded with "Well, do you have anything to barter the rest with?" Sometimes that works great for me and the customer. Amount on the bill stays the same for taxes, and added to the bill is "Accepted $$ and this that and the other thing for the remainder of amount owed. All sales and trades final." Have the customer sign the bill a second time for their approval. They get the pen side of the bill, I keep the carbon to prevent any tampering always.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I think sometimes when they ask if I'm the owner they are wanting to know my skill set.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I look young and get that all the time. It's why I wear my license. It's more professional if you show up in tattered blue clothes wearing your badge of honor.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Been a few times I've responded with "Well, do you have anything to barter the rest with?" Sometimes that works great for me and the customer. Amount on the bill stays the same for taxes, and added to the bill is "Accepted $$ and this that and the other thing for the remainder of amount owed. All sales and trades final." Have the customer sign the bill a second time for their approval. They get the pen side of the bill, I keep the carbon to prevent any tampering always.


I love bartering! I think it's part of the custom here as its been economically depressed for decades so people trade this for that. I've exchanged work for tool.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One gentleman asked me if I was the owner of the company {which I am} and my response was, "Yes. But according to the IRS, I'm an employee."

He laughed.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Johns_TPS said:


> I love bartering! I think it's part of the custom here as its been economically depressed for decades so people trade this for that. I've exchanged work for tool.




I have been screwed so many times bartering that I dont like to ever bring up the idea with the customers.... and if they bring it up, I politely tell them no thanks.... cold hard cash please.....

as far as being the boss,
I simply say that the buck stops here and goes no further...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll barter if the price is right. Got a motorcycle once. A couple guns. You can't cut yourself short but if your already having a good month and the deal seems good it doesn't hurt to do now and then.


----------

